
You are launching a new SaaS company – what PaaS solution would you use? - hkh
You are launching a new SaaS company - what PaaS solution would you use? If not PaaS, what would you use (guessing IaaS - AWS or GCE Kube)?
======
nwrk
Depend how much VC funding/ hosting credit obtained [1][2], if bootstrapped
and selfunded (money matter) then bare metal [3][4][5].

[1] [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/member-
offers/bizs...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/member-
offers/bizspark-startups/)

[2] [https://aws.amazon.com/start-ups/](https://aws.amazon.com/start-ups/)

[3] [https://www.soyoustart.com/en/](https://www.soyoustart.com/en/)

[4] [https://www.hetzner.de/](https://www.hetzner.de/)

[5] any other provider (softlayer,packet,...)

~~~
hkh
So you wouldn't use a Heroku or cloudfoundry etc? You'd go for IaaS. Why?

~~~
hkh
Or maybe even Kubernetes?

~~~
nwrk
Oh sure! That also depend on project, skills, work load, system design, goals,
SLA. And many project specific 'things'. Few more links attached. IAAS, bare
metal means different price point.

[0] [http://dokku.viewdocs.io/dokku/](http://dokku.viewdocs.io/dokku/) (Heroku
self-hosted)

[1] [http://rancher.com/](http://rancher.com/) ('Point and click Docker
cluster ')

[2] [https://www.mindmeister.com/389671722/open-container-
ecosyst...](https://www.mindmeister.com/389671722/open-container-ecosystem-
formerly-docker-ecosystem)

[3] [https://www.ansible.com/](https://www.ansible.com/) (Server provision)

------
manigandham
Just start with a VM or dedicated server until you have scale that matters.
Focus on product.

If you want an early head start with something like containers, then
Kubernetes is nice and 1.4 has some good features to make it easy to scale
across clouds/on-prem/colo in the future.

------
hairyhenderson
Personally I'd make sure the various services were at least deployable as
Docker containers. That way there's a lot of flexibility in switching
providers, and makes it easier to deploy on prem later if/when you need to.

As for which platform? IMO the most important factor is which platforms the
developer(s) are most comfortable/familiar with. The last thing a new SaaS
startup needs is to waste time while the engineers figure out a new platform
they've never used... Doesn't really matter how easy or cheap it is to deploy
if there's no product ready to deploy ;)

------
eip
Currently debating between OVH, Online.net, and Hetzner.

Hetzner is cheapest but the other two have private networking.

If I didn't care about cost I would just use AWS or Google.

------
azazqadir
I would use PaaS like:

Cloudways/Heroku because I don't want to spend my time on bothering with
server management.

------
cultureulterior
I'd use AWS Lambda

